

Startup Quote: Gary Chou, general manager, USV Network - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/6761027118

======
raychancc
You can pivot a product, but not a user base.

\- Gary Chou (@GCSF)

<http://startupquote.com/post/6761027118>

